# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  نساء متميزات

## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته غالياتي قرأت هذا الموضوع وقد كتبته أختٌ لنا في الله هي أم أحمد المكية - جزاها الله خيرا - في منتدى الحديث فأعجبيني لما فيه من العظات والفائدة الشيء العظيم ولأني أحبكن في الله نقلته لكن وإليكن المادة غالياتي ولا تنسيننا من الدعاء 




*نساء متميزات*
*
الحمد لله الذي خلقنا ورزقنا وميّزنا بالعقل ، ولم يتركنا هملاً متميعين ، بل أرسل إلينا خير العالمين فدلنا على طريقالمتميزين فرسمه لنا واضحاً مبيناً ، فمن أطاعه دخل جنة نعيم ، ومن عصاه فمصيره إلىالجحيم .
هذه النماذج دعوة لكل باحثة عن التميز رافضة للتميع ، ليست دعوة إلى تميز الخدمات ولا إلى تميز السلع والمبيعات .
إنها دعوة إلى تميز النفس التي عرفها ابن عباس فقال : (( إن لكل إنسان نفسان إحداهما نفس العقل التي يكون بها التمييزوالأخرى نفس الروح التي تكون بها الحياة )) .
دعوة للتميز في طريقة النظر للأمور .
دعوة للتميز فيطريقة الحكم على الأمور .
دعوة للتميز في طريقة معالجة الأمور .
ما هو التميز؟
يقول أهل اللغة :
تميز الشيء : انفصل عن غيره وانعزل . 
وضده تميع الشيء : ذاب وتسيل .
التميز الذي نريد :
هو مخالفة المسلم للكافر والعاصي في الظاهروالباطن.
في الظاهر : أي عبادات ظاهرة وملبس ومأكل ومشرب ومعاملات وغير ذلك .
في الباطن : من معتقدات وتصورات وشعور وانتماء ومعاملات وغير ذلك .* 
*دليل التميز :
1- دلّ الكتاب والسنة على وجوب التميزابتداء قال تعالى : { ما كان الله ليذرالمؤمنين على ما أنتم عليه حتى يميز الخبيث من الطيب }يقول الشيخ السعدي عن تفسير هذه الآية( أي ما كان في حكمه أن يترك المؤمنين على ما أنتم عليه من الاختلاط وعدم التميز حتى يميز الخبيث من الطيب ، والمؤمن من المنافق والصادق من الكاذب ) 0
وقد أخرج الله الأمة المسلمة لتؤدي دوراًكونياًَ كبيرا ً، ولتحمل منهجاً إلهياً عظيماً ، ولتنشئ في الأرض واقعاً فريداً ،ونظاماً جديداً .. وهذا الدور الكبير يقتضي التجرد والصفاء ، والتميز والتماسك ،ويقتضي ألا يكون في الصف خلل ، ولا في بنائه دخل ، وباختصار أن تكون طبيعة هذه الأمة من العظمة بحيث تسامي عظمة الدور الذي قدره الله لها في هذه الأرض وتساميالمكانة التي أعدها الله لها في الآخرة .
2- وقال تعالى : { ليميز الله الخبيث من الطيب ويجعل الخبيث بعضه على بعض .. }يقول الشيخ السعدي : ( أي والله تعالى يريد أن يميزالخبيث من الطيب ويجعل كل واحد على حدة ، وفي دار تخصه ، فيجعل الخبيث بعضه على بعض من الأعمال والأموال والأشخاص ) 
3- عن أبي سعيد الخدريtقال : قال رسولاللهr : (( لتتبعن سنن من كان قبلكم حَذْوَ القذة بالقذة حتى لو دخلوا جحر ضب لدخلتموه، قالوا : يا رسول الله ، اليهود والنصارى ؟ قال : فمن ؟ )) ([1]) .
يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله – معلقاً على الحديث : ( فأخبر أنه سيكون في أمته مضاهاة لليهود والنصارى وهم أهل الكتاب ، ومضاهاة لفارس والروم وهم الأعاجم ، وقد كان النبيr ينهى عن التشبه بهؤلاء وهؤلاء ، وليس هذا إخباراً عن جميع الأمة بل تواترعنهr أنه قال : (( لا تزال طائفة من أمتي ظاهرة على الحق حتى تقوم الساعة )) فعُلم بخبرة الصادق أن لا بد أن يكون في أمته قوم متمسكون بهديه الذي هو دين الإسلام محضاً ، وقوم منحرفون إلى شعبة من شعب دين اليهود أو إلى شعبة من شعب دين النصارى وإن كان الرجل قد لا يكفر بهذا الانحراف بل وقد لا يفسق أيضاً لأن الانحراف قد يكون كفراً ، وقد يكون فسقاً ، وقد يكون سيئة وقد يكون خطأ ) ([2]) .

([1]) رواه البخاري ومسلم .

([2]) اقتضاءالصراط المستقيم ص ( 6 ) .*

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

*تميز**الصحابة**y* *1)*
*تميز الصحابة عن المجتمع الجاهلي تميزاً واضحاً في كل* *شيء في المنهج والمعتقد والمظهر والملبس ،**فما هو السر**في تميز الصحابة ؟*
*هناك عدة أمور ساعدت في هذا التميز منها** :*
*1-* *جعل الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم القرآن الكريم وسنة النبي**r* *هو**النبع الأول الذي يستقون منه ويتكيفون به ويتخرجون عليه* *دون النظر إلى رواسب الحضارات والثقافات العالمية التي* *كانت في ذلك العصر وما قبله ، بل حتى دون النظر إلى الكتب السماوية السابقة**كالتوراة والإنجيل** .*
*2-* *جعل الصحابة**الكرام القرآن الكريم منهج تلقٍ للتنفيذ لا منهج تلقٍ للدراسة والمتعة*
*3-* *تميز الصحابة عن المجتمع الجاهلي تميزاً في كل شيء حتى* *أنك لتستطيع أن تفرق بين الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم وبين كفار قريش وذلك لتميزهم* *الواضح الصريح وهذا هو بيت القصيد** .*
*حقيقة تميزهم** :*
*كان هناك عزلة شعورية كاملة بين ماضي* *المسلم في جاهليته وحاضره في إسلامه ، تنشأ عنها عزلة كاملة ، وتميز واضح في صِلاته* *بالمجتمع الجاهلي من حوله ، وروابطه الاجتماعية فهو قد انفصل نهائياً من بيئة**الجاهلية واتصل ببيئته الإسلامية** .*
*انخلاع من البيئة الجاهلية : عرفها** –* *تصورها – عاداتها – روابطها** .*
*انخلاع من عقيدة الشرك إلى التوحيد** .*
*انخلاع من تصور**الجاهلية إلى تصور الإسلام عن الحياة والوجود** .*
*انخلاع من الاهتمامات السفلية إلى اهتمامات* *عالية وسامية** .*
*انخلاع من الهموم الدنيوية إلى الأخروية ، حياتهم متميزة من بداية إسلامهم* *إلى مماتهم** .*
*مظاهر التميز** :*
*1-* *تميز في المنهج : المتميز غريب** :*
*قال**r** : ((* *بدأ**الإسلام غريباً وسيعود كما بدأ فطوبى للغرباء** ))* *وفي رواية** : ((* *قيل : من**الغرباء يا رسول الله ؟ قال : الذين يصلحون إذا فسد الناس** )) .*
*الاستقامة** :* *هي سر غربتهم بين الناس ، غرباء لقلتهم* *في وسط كثرة منحرفة من أهل السوء ، لذلك جاء وصفهم في حديث عبد الله بن عمرو بن* *العاص بأنهم : ( أناس صالحون في أناس سوء كثير ، من يعصيهم أكثر ممن يطيعهم ) (2**) .*
*2-* *تميز في * *المظهر** :* 
*مخالفة**الكفار واليهود والنصارى في هديهم الظاهر ، لأن المشاركة في الهدي الظاهر تورث* *تناسباً وتشاكلاً بين المتشابهين يقود إلى الموافقة في الأخلاق والأعمال** .*
*والمخالفة في* *الهدي الظاهر توجب مباينة ومفارقة توجب الانقطاع عن موجبات الغضب وأسباب الضلال** .*
*والمشاركة في الهدي الظاهر توجب الاختلاط* *الظاهر حتى يرتفع التمييز بين المهديين المرضيين وبين المغضوب عليهم والضالين** .*
*فلا بد أن يكون* *هناك تميز في اللباس والحجاب ، يقول ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى : ( وبين الثياب* *والقلب مناسبة ظاهرة وباطنة ولذلك تدل ثياب المرء في المنام على قلبه وحاله ، ويؤثر**كل منهما في الآخر ، ولهذا نُهي عن لباس الحرير والذهب ، وجلود السباع لما تؤثر في* *القلب من الهيئة المنافية للعبودية والخشوع ، وتأثير القلب والنفس في الثياب أمر**خفي ، ويعرف أهل البصائر من نظافتها ورائحتها وبهجتها وكسفتها ، حتى إن ثوب البر**ليعرف من ثوب الفاجر وليسا عليه** ) ([3) .*

*______________________________  ______________*

*(**1**)* *التميز**في حياة المسلم ص ( 57** ) .*
*(**[2**)* *السلسلة**الصحيحة ( 1619** ) .*
*(3)* *تهذيب مدارج السالكين ص ( 290** ) .*

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

*-* *تميز في الولاء والبراء** :*
*المسلم المتميز التميز الشرعي الصحيح ليورث ذلك في قلبه الولاء والبراء* *للمؤمنين والعداء والبغض للكفرة والمشركين** .*
*من مقتضيات التميز** :* *موالاة المؤمنين ، والبراءة من الكافرين ، فعلى قدر**تميز المسلم وعدم مشابهته للكفار في الهدي الظاهر فضلاً عن الباطن تكون براءته منهم* *وموالاة المؤمنين** .*
*4**-**تميز في الاهتمامات** :* 
*اهتمامات عالية* *سامية : هم الدعوة – هم العلم – هم الآخرة 0*
*وإذا كانت الأمور* *كباراً تعبت في مرادها الأجسام*
*على قدر أهل العزم تأتي العزائم * *وتأتي على قدر الكرام* *المكارم*

*علو الهمة** :**خروج النفس إلى غاية كمالها الممكن لها في العلم والعمل** .*
*قال ابن القيم : ( علو الهمة : أن لا تقف**دون الله ، ولا تتعوض عنه بشيء سواه ولا ترضى بغيره بدلاً منه ، ولا تبيع حظها من* *الله ، وقربه والأنس به بشيء من الحظوظ الخسيسة الفانية ، فالهمة العالية على الهمم* *كالطائر العالي على الطيور ، لا يرضى بمساقطهم ولا تصل إليه الآفات التي تصل إليهم** ... ) ([1]) .*
*تفاضل الناس بتفاوت هممهم** :*
*اجتمع عبد**الله بن عمرو بن العاص وعروة بن الزبير ومصعب بن الزبير وعبد الملك بن مروان بفناء* *الكعبة فقال لهم مصعب : ( تمنوا . فقالوا : ابدأ أنت . فقال : ولاية العراق وتزوج* *سكينة ابنة الحسين وعائشة بنت طلحة بن عبيد لله ) . فنال ذلك وأصدق كل واحدة* *خمسمائة ألف درهم وجهزها بمثلها ، وتمنى عروة بن الزبير الفقه ، وأن يحمل عنه* *الحديث فنال ذلك ، وتمنى عبد الملك الخلافة فنالها ، وتمنى عبد الله بن عمر الجنة** .*
*وقال عمر بن عبد**العزيز – رحمه الله تعالى – لدُكين لمّا جاءه : ( يا دكين إن لي نفساً تواقة ، لم**تزل تتوق إلى الإمارة ، فلما نالتها تاقت إلى الخلافة ، فلما نالتها تاقت إلى الجنة** ) .*
*قال أحدهم* *لغلامه : ( يا غلام ! لا يكن همك ما تأكل وما تشرب وما تلبس وما تنكح وما تسكن وما**تجمع ، كل هذا : همّ القلب والطبع فأين هم القلب ؟ همك ما أهمك فليكن* *همك ربك عز وجل وما عنده** ) .*
*5 -* *تميز في التربية** :*
*التربية الجادة ضرورة ، فالأطفال هم* *المستقبل ولا بد أن يصرف الآباء جهوداً عظيمة في توجيه الأبناء وتربيتهم في شتى* *مراحل نموهم كي يشبوا أصحاء نفسياً ، وإلا فما أفدح الخسائر التي تتكبدها الأمة إذا* *هي أهملت تربية أبناءها** ...*
*قال ابن القيم** –* *رحمه الله تعالى** - : (* *إذا اعتبرت الفساد في الأولاد رأيت عامته من قبل الآباء*
*6 -* *تميز في العمل** :*
*** *في عبادته ودعوته وكل عمله، فقد انفرد عن* *غيره بصفاته ، انفرد عن غيره بأحواله ، انفرد عن غيره بنظرته للأمور ، وطريقة نظرته**، وطريقة حكمه ، ومعالجته للأمور** .*
*** *متقناً للعمل الدنيوي والأخروي ، متقناً**للعبادة في السر والعلن ، مصيباً في دعوته على منهج أهل السنة والجماعة** .*

*(**[1]**)* *مدارج* *السالكين ( 3/403** ) .*

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

بماذا تتميزين ؟ *
حاولي أن تجيبي ... في أحيان كثيرة لا يعرف الإنسان نفسه ، ولا بماذا يتميز ؟ فالناظر إلى عالم البشر يجد أخلاطاً متباينة واتجاهات مختلفة ، وأنماط متفاوتة لكن كلهم يشتركون في أنهم واقعون في التميع برغم أنهم باحثون عن التميز ...

فالفرد إمَّا

أعمى :-
لا يعرف نفسه ولا نقطة تميزه
يعرفه الآخرون
واضح :-
يعرف نفسه ونقطة تميزه
يعرفه الآخرون
غير معروف :-
لا يعرف نفسه ولا نقطة تميزه
لا يعرفه الآخرون
مختبئ :-
يعرف نفسه ونقطة تميزه
لا يعرفه الآخرون


ما طريق الوصول إلى التميز المأمول ؟

إن أهل الطب لم يصلوا إلى التقدم في طبهم إلا عندما عرفوا تركيب جسم الإنسان كذلك طالب التميز لن يصل إلى تميزه إلا إذا تعرف على طبيعة تكوينه وتركيب هذا التكوين ، قال الله تعالى : { وفي أنفسكم أفلا تبصرون } .
اعرف نفسك تعرف نقطة تميزك



الإنسان




جسد روح عقل( مفتاح تميز الإنسان ) 
المميَّز
واثق يعلم أن الله خلقه
يؤمن أنه راجع إلى ربه إما إلى الجنة و إما إلى النار
يقبل المنهج ويأخذ من مصادره يعمل وفق المنهج في مسار
واضح ونظام منضبط شامل منذ ولادته إلى وفاته
المتميع
لا يدري هل الطبيعة خلقته أم ماذا؟
يشك أن بعد الموت بعث أو فناء أو تناسخ الأرواح .
ينتقل محتاراً من منهج إلى منهج يتخبط في مسار غير واضح ونظام غير ثابت أو غير شامل .
كيف تقف على عتبة التميز ؟
1- اعرف الطريق تعلم عن :
الله عز وجل
النبي r
دين الإسلام

{ فاعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله }
2- كمّل نفسك اعمل بـ إخلاص – دون زيادة ( بدع ) – دون نقصان ( لا تعصي ) 
{يا أيها الذين آمنوا لم تقولون ما لا تفعلون }
3- كمّل غيرك ادع  إلى الدين : بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة
{ أدع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة }
4- افتح لهم الطريق اصبر على الأذية في دعوتهم – وتذكر الأنبياء والمرسلين وعلماء الأمة المميزين { فاصبر كما صبر أولو العزم من الرسل }
______________________________  _

* من مطوية " دعوة للتميز " أ. أناهيد السميري .

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

*من هي المرأة المميزة ؟؟*
*هي المسلمة ذات المنهج الواضح ، منهج أهل**السنة والجماعة ، ذات الاهتمامات العالية ، والنظر الثاقب ، والرأي الحكيم ، إذا* *بُحث عنها في العبادة فهي من أعبد النساء ، وأخشاهن لله** ..*
*وإذا سألت عن علمها فهي العالمة الفقيهة**والمحدثة** ..*
*وإذا**سألت عن دينها فهي أشد تحرياً ..وأحرص على معرفة أمور دينها** ..*
*وإذا سألت عن* *مجالسها ، فمجالس الذكر وحلق العلم وبيوت الله** ..*
*وإذا سألت عن لباسها .. فلباس محتشم وحياء* *يجلله .. واتباعاً لمن سلف** .*
*وإن سألت عن أبنائها .. فهي المربية* *الفاضلة والقدوة الحسنة** .*
*تحاسب نفسها .. وتدعو إلى ربها وتصبر عند البلاء .. توابة أوابة إلى الله* *تعالى** .*
*وفي* *المقابل نجد المرأة المتميعة** :*
*-* *تحرص على معرفة* *جميع أمور دنياها وزينتها جاهلة بأمور دينها** .*
*-* *تهتم بنفسها بأن* *تكون في أجمل لباس وأتقن تسريحة وأفضل منزل .. وترضى بالدون في دينها** .*
*-* *لديها إرادة قوية في مشاهدة البرامج المفضلة واتباع* *الريجيم واتباع الموضات ولا تجد ذلك في التوبة والعودة إلى الله** .*
*-* *تصرف أوقاتاً طويلة في تنظيف منزلها ، وتزيين شعرها**ومكالمة صديقاتها ، وتستكثر قراءة سورة أو صلاة ركعتين** .*
*-* *تجد* *وقتاً كافياً في زيارة الأسواق والأفراح ، والصديقات ، ولا تجد وقتاً لحضور مجالس* *الذكر** .*
*-* *تحفظ الأغاني وأسماء الممثلات والمغنيات* *ولا تحفظ من القرآن شيئاً يذكر ، ولا تعرف أسماء الصحابيات ، ولا سيرتهن** .*
*-* *تحرص على مجاراة الموضة ولو كانت غير مستساغة عقلاً ،**ولا شرعاً ولا ترضى أن تترك زينة محببة ولو كانت تعصي الله** .* 
*أخواتي* *الحبيبات** ..* *في هذه الوقفات نأخذ بك معنا إلى الحياة العزيزة والغاية الكريمة إلى* *الراحة والسعادة إلى بحبوحة العيش إلى من ترنو إليها العيون الحالمة ، وتهفو إليها* *الأرواح المشوقة إلى النور المتلألئ ، والريحانة المهتزة إلى الاهتمامات العالية* *الرفيعة ، إلى الساميات الخالدات في سجل التاريخ** .*
*نساء**عالمات** :*
*1-* *عائشة بنت الصديق* *رضي الله عنها**أم المؤمنين ، كبيرة محدثات عصرها ، ونابغته في الذكاء* *والبلاغة والفصاحة ، حاملة لواء العلم فيه ، من أبرع الناس في القرآن والحديث* *والفقه ، والشعر ، وأحاديث العرب وأخبارهم وأنسابهم** .*
*قال عروة بن الزبير – ابن أختها - : ( ما**رأيت أحداً أعلم بالقرآن ولا بفرائضه ، ولا بحلال ولا بحرام ، ولا بشعر ، ولا بحديث* *العرب ، ولا بنسب من عائشة** ) .*
*وقال أبو موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه : ( ما**أشكل علينا أصحاب محمد أمر قط فسألنا عنه عائشة إلا وجدنا عندها منه علماً** ) .*
*وقال مسروق** : (* *رأيت مشيخة أصحاب رسول الله**r**الأكابر يسألونها عن الفرائض** ) .*
*وقال الزهري** : (* *لو جمع علم عائشة بعلم جميع أزواج النبي**r**وجميع النساء كان* *علم عائشة**أكثر وفي رواية أفضل** ) .*
*وكانت تزورها* *النساء في بيتها فتعلمهن ، فهذه المرأة التي قطعت يدها فكانت تأتي بعد ذلك إلى بيت* *عائشة تتفقه في دينها ، وقد روت عائشة (2210 ) حديث ( 174 ) متفق عليه . وكانت رضي* *الله عنها أستاذة لمشيخة الصحابة الأجلاء في كثير من الأمور ، ولبث الخلفاء* *الراشدون يرعون منزلتها ويشاورونها ويسألونها المسائل ويرجعون إلى رأيها ، وهي* *واقفة لهم بالمرصاد تصحح لهم أخطاءهم وقد ألف الزركشي كتاباً في الأمور التي* *استدركتها عائشة على الصحابة ، من ذلك** :*
*-* *أن عائشة بلغها* *أن ابن عمرو يأمر النساء إذا اغتسلن أن ينقضن رؤوسهن فقالت : يا عجباً لابن عمرو ،**يأمر النساء إذا اغتسلن أن ينقضن رؤوسهن ، أفلا يأمرهن أن يحلقن رؤوسهن لقد كنت* *أغتسل ورسول الله من إناء واحد وما أزيد أن أفرغ على رأسي ثلاث إفراغات** .*
*-* *قال عطاء بن أبي رباح : كانت عائشة أفقه الناس ، وأحسن* *الناس رأياً في العامة** .*
*2-* *عمرة بنت عبد الرحمن* *الأنصارية* *النجارية المدنية الفقيهة**، تربية عائشة ، وتلميذتها ، كانت عالمة فقيهة ، حجة ، كثيرة العلم ، حدثت عن عائشة**وأم سلمة** .*
*قال* *القاسم بن محمد لابن شهاب : ( يا غلام ! أراك تحرص على طلب العلم ، أفلا أدلك على* *وعائه ؟ قلت : بلى . قال : عليك بعمرة ، فإنها كانت في حجر عائشة . قال : فأتيتها* *فوجدتها بحراً لا ينزف** ) .*
*ذكرها ابن المديني ففخم أمرها ، وقال : ( عمرة أحد الثقات العلماء بعائشة* *الأثبات** ) .*
*وقال* *ابن حبان : ( كانت من أعلم الناس بحديث عائشة** ) .*
*وقال عمر بن عبد العزيز : ( ما بقي أحد* *أعلم بحديث عائشة من عمرة** ) .*
*وحديثها كثير في دواوين السنة** .*
*3-* *ابنة الإما م* *مالك بن أنس* *رحمهما الله : وكانت تحفظ علمه ( يعني الموطأ ) وجاريته كان الإمام مالك يقرأ عليه**الموطأ فإن لحن القارئ في حرف أو زاد أو نقص تدق ابنته الباب فيقول أبوها للقارئ** :* *ارجع فالغلط معك ، فيرجع القارئ فيجد الغلط** .*
*وحكى عن أشهب أنه كان في المدينة على* *ساكنها أفضل الصلاة والسلام وأنه اشترى خضرة من جارية وكانوا لا يبيعون الخضرة إلا**بالخبز ، فقال لها : إذا كان عشية حين يأتينا الخبز فأتنا نعطكِ الثمن ، فقالت** :* *ذلك لا يجوز ، فقال لها : ولم ؟ فقالت : لأنه بيع طعام بطعام غير يد بيد ، فسأل عن* *الجارية فقيل له : إنها جارية الإمام مالك بن أنس** .*
*__________________*
*فاطمة الفقيهة ابنة علاء الدين السمرقندي :* 
*كانت من الفقيهات العالمات بعلم الفقه والحديث أخذت العلم عن جملة من الفقهاء وأخذ عنها كثيرون ،وكان لها حلقة للتدريس ، وقد أجازها جملة من كبار القوم ، وكانت من الزهد والورع على جانب عظيم وكان لأبيها كتاب ” تحفة الفقهاء “ فحفظت التحفة . وطلبها جماعة من ملوك الروم وكانت حسناء فامتنع والدها ، وكان له تلميذ أبو بكر الكاساني الملقب بملك العلماء ، لزم والدها واشتغل عليه وبرع في علمي الأصول والفروع وشرح تحفته وهوكتاب ” البدائع “ وعرضه على شيخه ، فازداد فرحاً به ، وزوجه ابنته وجعل مهرها منه ذلك ، فقال الفقهاء في عصره : شرح تحفته وزوجه ابنته . وكان زوجها يخطئ فترده إلى الصواب ، وكانت الفتوى تأتي فتخرج وعليها خطها وخط أبيها ، فلما تزوجت كانت تخرج وعليها خطها وخط أبيها وخط زوجها .*
*5- كريمة بنت أحمد بن محمدالمروزية ( ت 463 ) :*
*كانت ركناً ركيناً للحديث ، ويحضر دروسها العلماء الكبار كالمحدث الخطيب البغدادي ، والمحدث السمعاني . جاورت بمكة وروت صحيح البخاري عن الكشميهني حتى أن محدث هراة أبا ذر رحمه الله قد وصى الطلبة أن لا يأخذوا الجامع الصحيح إلا عنها ،وروايتها أصح روايات البخاري وكانت عالمة تضبط كتبها وتقابل نسخها ورحلت مع والدها في طلب العلم وما تزوجت ، وكانت ذا فهم ونباهة . ولم ترض أن يروي عنها الخطيب الصحيح دون أن تقابل معها نسخته ، وذلك بأن تقرأ عليه ثم يقرأ عليها وهي في خدرها من وراء حجاب فقرأ عليها الصحيح في خمسة أيام .*
*6- معلمة أميرالحفاظ :*
*الحافظ ابن حجر : كان إذا ذكر أخته ست الركب قال :هي أمي بعد أمي .. فقد ربته وحدبت عليه ، وعلمته ، وماتت ولم تبلغ الثامنة والعشرين من عمرها .*
*ولكن التميز يرفع صاحبه ويعلي منزلته في الدنيا والآخرة .*
*نماذج عصرية :*
*قال الشيخ عطية محمد سالم رحمه الله : ( قدرأيت بنفسي وأنا مدرس بالأحساء نسخة لسنن أبي داود عند آل المبارك وعليها تعليق لأخت صلاح الأيوبي ، وذكر صاحب التراتيب الإدراية قوله : ( وقد ثبت عن كثير من نساء أهل الصحراء الأفريقية خصوصاً شنقيط العجب حتى جاء أن الشيخ المختار الكنتي الشهير، ختم مختصر خليل للرجال ، وختمته زوجته في جهة أخرى للنساء ، ومما يؤيد ما ذكره أننا ونحن في بعثة الجامعة الإسلامية لأفريقيا سمعنا ونحن في مدينة أطار ، وهي على مقربة من مدينة شنقيط من كبار أهلها أنه كان يوجد بها سابقاً مائتا فتاة يحفظن المدونة كاملة ، وقد سمعت في الآونة الأخيرة أنه توجد امرأة تدرس في المسجد النبوي الحديث والسيرة واللغة العربية وهي شنقيطية ، وقال الأستاذ عبد لله عفيفي : ( وأكثرما عرف به الممتازات من نساء المغرب الأقصى حفظ القرآن الكريم بقراءاته جميعاً ورواية الحديث ودرس الفقه والأصول وما إلى هذه من علوم الدين ، ويذكر أهل ذلك الإقليم ثمانين امرأة من نساء المغرب جمعن إلى النفاذ في ذلك كله حفظ مدونة الإمام مالك بن أنس ، وهي أكبر المطولات الجامعة في الحديث والفقه .*
*وذكر من النسوة اللاتي تخرجن في العلوم الدينية السيدة الشريفة فاطمة الزهراء ابنة السيد محمد بنأحمد الإدريسي ، تحفظ القرآن الكريم بقراءاته وتحفظ كثيراً من كتب الفقه والحديث ،ولها فوق ذلك صلة وثيقة بالعلوم العصرية ، ولم تبارح دار أبيها قط ، وتخرجت على أبيها وجدها ) .*
*- فاطمة بنت محمد بن عبد الوهاب الإمام المجدد :*
*وبنات الشيخ منهن : شائعة ، وهيا ، وسارة ، وفاطمة ، ولدت في أول عام ( 1200 هـ) في أواخرحياة والدها لكنه اعتنى بها كإخوتها وأخواتها حتى صاروا علماء زمانهم ، وكانت فاطمة تقوم بتدريس النساء ثم تجلس لتدريس الرجال من طلاب العلم وتجعل بينها وبينهم سترة أثناء التدريس ، وعندما سقطت الدرعية سنة ( 1233هـ ) على يد إبراهيم باشا خرجت فاطمة مع ابن أخيها إلى رأس الخيمة ، ثم بعد هجوم البريطانيين على رأس الخيمة خرجت فاطمة مع ابن أخيها إلى عُمان ، ولذا سميت فاطمة ( صاحبة الهجرتين ) وحينما استقرت في عمان نشرت العقيدة السلفية بين أهلها ، وتدريسهم التوحيد الخالص لله تعالى . وحينما استقرت الأحوال السياسية في نجد وقامت الدولة السعودية الثانية عام ( 1240هـ ) عادت فاطمة إلى الرياض مع ابن أخيها واستقرت بها ، وكانت جريئة في نشر التوحيد وذم أهل البدع وأصحاب القبور ، فحينما سارت إلى الحج مرت بقبر في الطريق ، فطلب سادن القبر من قائد رحلتها أن يقدم هدية لصاحب القبر بدعوى أنه ولي فانتهره وقال : لا أقدم له إلا التراب ، فتكلمت فاطمة وهي في الهودج قائلة : ولا تقدم له حتى التراب ثم استدلت بحديث النبيr : (( دخل رجل الجنة في ذباب ، ودخل النار رجل في ذباب . قالوا : وكيف ذلك يا رسول الله ؟ قال : مر رجل على قوم لهم صنم لايجوزه أحد حتى يقرب له شيئاً . فقالوا لأحدهما : قرب . قال : ليس عندي شيء أقرب ! قالوا له : قرب ولو ذباباً فقرب ذباباً فخلوا سبيله فدخل النار ، وقالواللآخر : قرب ، قال : ما كنت لأقرب لأحد شيئاً دون الله عز وجل فضربوا عنقه فدخل الجنة ))*

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

_نساء عابدات_ :
- جويرية بنتالحارث :أخرج الترمذي عن النبيr : (( أنه مر على جويرية بنت الحارث وهي في مسجدها ثم مر عليها قريباً من نصف النهار فقال : ما زلت على ذلك ؟قالت : نعم قال : ألا أعلمك كلمات تقولينهن : سبحانالله عدد خلقه ، سبحان الله رضى نفسه ، سبحان الله زنة عرشه سبحان الله مداد كلماته )) .
جويريةبنت الحارث بنت زعيم القوم وقائدهم من بني المصطلق ، في غزوة بني المصطلق وقعت فيالأسر وكانت امرأة بارعة الجمال في العشرين من عمرها ، وعندما سمعت كلام رسول اللهrأشرقالأمل في قلبها فأتت رسول اللهrتستعينه في كتابتها ، قالت عائشة : فوالله ما هو إلا أنرأيتها على باب حجرتي فكرهتها وعرفت أنه سيرى منهاrما رأيت ، فدخلتعليه قائلة : يا رسول الله أنا جويرية بنت الحارث بن أبي ضرار سيد قومه ، وقدأصابني من البلاء ما لم يخف عليك فوقعت في السهم لثابت بن قيس أو لابن عم لهفكاتبته على نفسي فجئتك أستعينك على كتابتي ؟ قال : فهل لك في خير من ذلك؟قالت : وما هو يا رسول الله ؟ قال : أقضي عنك كتابتك وأتزوجك؟ قالت : نعميا رسول الله . قال : قد فعلت . تقول عائشة : وخرج الخبر إلى الناس أن رسولاللهrقد تزوج جويرية بنت الحارث بن أبي ضرار . فقال الناس : أصهار رسول اللهrوأرسلوا ما بأيديهم . قالت : فلقد أعتق بتزويجه إياها أهل بيت من بني المصطلق فماأعلم امرأة كانت أعظم منة على قومها منها ) .
وكانت ر ضي الله عنها طيبة كريمة تحسن إلىالمحتاجين وتتصدق على الفقراء .
وقد أنصفت عائشة مع ضرتها حين أثنت عليهاخيراً وكذلك أنصفت مع زينب بنت جحش حين قالت عنها : وهي التي كانت تساميني فيالمنزلة عند رسول اللهr، ولم أر قط خيراً في الدين من زينب وأتقى لله وأصدقحديثاً وأوصل للرحم وأعظم صدقة وأشد ابتذالاً لنفسها في العمل الذي تصدق به وتقربإلى الله تعالى ما عدا سَوْرة من حدة كانت فيها تسرع منها الفيئة ) .
- أم الدرداء الصغرى ( هجيمة الوصابية ) العالمة الفقيهة الدمشقية :
روت علماًجماً عن زوجها أبي الدرداء ، وعن عائشة وعرضت القرآن وهي صغيرة ، على أبي الدرداء ،وطال عمرها ، واشتهرت بالعلم والعمل والزهد .
كانت تكثر من الصلاة وتدريس العلم والتفكر في آلاء اللهيقول ميمون بن مهران ، وما دخلت على أم الدرداء في ساعة صلاة إلا وجدتها مصلية ،وكانت مجموعة من النساء يحضرن عندها يقمن لله مصليات حتى إن أقدامها قد انتفخت منطول القيام . وقال يونس بن ميسرة : ( كن النساء يتعبدن مع أم الدرداء فإذا ضعفن عنالقيام تعلقن بالحبال [ وقد فعلت ذلك إحدى أمهات المؤمنين فنهاها النبيr،وأمر بحلِّه ، وقال : ليصل أحدكم نشاطه فإذا فتر فليقعد ] متفق عليه .
- معاذة بنت عبدالله العدوية :
أم الصهباء البصرية العابدة ، من ربات الفصاحة والبلاغة والتفقه في الدين ،كانت ناسكة عابدة زاهدة ، قال الذهبي : السيدة العالمة ، وثقها ابن معين فقال : ثقةحجة ، وحديثها محتج به في الصحاح .
وكانت تحيي الليل عبادة وتقول : عجبت لعينتنام وقد علمت طول الرقاد في ظلم القبور . وقالت لامرأة أرضعتها لما كبرت : يا بنيةكوني من لقاء الله تعالى على حذر ورجاء فإني رأيت الراجي محفوفاً بحسن الزلفى لديهيوم يلقاه ، ورأيت الخائف له مؤملاً له زمان يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين ثم بكت .

- زجلة العابدة الزاهدة :
كانت ذا صلاح وعبادة ، حدثت عن سالم بن عبدالله وغيره ، وكانت تحبس نفسها في العبادة فكلمها نفر من القراء لما رأوها تجهدنفسها بالصلاة فقالوا : ارفقي بنفسك ، فقالت : ما لي وللرفق بها ، إنما هي أياممبادرة فمن فاته اليوم شيء لم يدركه غداً والله لأصلين لله ما أفلتتني جوارحي ،ولأصومن لله أيام صيامي ولأبكين له ما حمل الدر عيني .
-حفصة بنت سيرين العالمة الزاهدةالعابدة :
حفظت القرآن وهي بنت ثنتي عشرة سنة وعاشت سبعين سنة عمرت كلها بالعبادةوالقرآن مكتث حفصة ثلاثين سنة لا تخرج من مصلاها إلا لقائلة – راحة وقت القيلولة – أو قضاء حاجة ، وقال عنها إياس بن معاوية : ما أدركت أحداً أفضله عليها .

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

*-* *امرأة رياح بن عمرو القيسي**:*
*ورياح رجل صالح أراد أن يختبر عزيمة امرأته**على قيام الليل فتناوم ، فقامت هي تصلي وأيقظته فادعى التثاقل وأنه سيقوم ، فكررت* *إيقاظه بعد ما مضى ربع الليل وهكذا إلى أن مضى الليل ولم يقم ، فقالت : مضى الليل**وعسكر المحسنون وأنت نائم ! ليت شعري من غرني بك يا رياح من غرني بك ؟**! .*
*هذه المرأة تأسف* *على زوجها لأنه لا يقوم الليل فعلى ماذا تأسفين أنت ؟ ألأنه فقير ؟ أم لأنه لا يملك* *سيارة فارهة ؟ أم لأنه ليس من أسرة ثرية ؟*
*-* *أم المساكين** :* *زينت بنت جحش** :*
*كانت تفخر على أمهات المؤمنين وتقول : ( زوجكن أهاليكن* *وزوجني الله من فوق عرشه ) . كان النبي**r**يقول** : ((* *أسرعكن لحوقاً بي أطولكن يداً** ))* *وإنما عنى طول يدها بالمعروف*
*أرسل عمر**t**إلى* *زينب بعطائها فقالت : غفر الله لعمر غيري كان أقوى على قسم هذا ، قالوا : كله لك** .* *قالت : سبحان الله واستترت منه بثوب ، وقالت** :* *صبوه واطرحوا عليه ثوباً وأخذت تفرقه في رحمها وأيتامها**وأعطتني ما بقي . وفيه أنها أمرت الجارية أن تدخل يده وتقبض منه إلى بني فلان وبني* *فلان** ...*
*الدنيا**ليست هم أم المؤمنين بل جعلت المال وسيلة لنيل أعلى درجات الآخرة وليس المال هدفاً** .*
*تزوجها النبي**r**وهي* *بنت خمس وعشرين وكانت صالحة قوامة بارة ، ويقال لها أم المساكين** .*

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

*نساء داعيات** :
**أخرج أبو نعيم عن ابن عباس قال : وقع في**قلب أم شريك الإسلام وهي بمكة ، وهي إحدى نساء قريش ، فأسلمت ثم جعلت تدخل على**النساء من قريش سراً فتدعوهن وترغبهن في الإسلام حتى ظهر أمرها لأهل مكة ، فأخذوها**وقالوا لها : لولا قومك لفعلنا بك وفعلنا ، ولكنا سنردك إليهم ، قالت : فحملوني على**بعير ليس تحتي شيء موطأ ولا غيره ، ثم تركوني ثلاثاً لا يطعمونني ولا يسقونني قالت** :* *فما أتت عليّ ثلاثاً حتى ما في الأرض شيء أسمعه – يعني أخذوها في أرض خلاء** –* *فنزلوا منزلاً وكانوا إذا نزلوا منزلاً أوثقوني في الشمس واستظلوا وحبسوا عني**الطعام والشراب حتى يرتحلوا فبينما أنا كذلك – جوعى عطشى – إذ أنا بأثر شيء برد**عليّ منه ثم رفع ثم عاد فتناولته فإذا هو دلو ماء فشربت منه قليلاً ثم نزع مني ، ثم**عاد فتناولته فشربت منه قليلاً قالت : فصنع ذلك مراراً حتى رويت ثم أفضت سائره على**جسدي وثيابي ، فلما استيقظوا إذا هم بأثر الماء ، ورأوني حسنة الهيئة ، فقالوا لي** :* *انحللت فأخذت سقاءنا فشربت منه ؟ فقلت : لا والله ما فعلت كان من الأمر كذا وكذا** .* *فقالوا : لئن كنت صادقة فدينك خير من ديننا ؟ فنظروا إلى الأسقية فوجدوها كما**تركوها ، وأسلموا بعد ذلك** .
**خطيبة النساء** –* *وافدة النساء** :**
**ثبت في صحيحي البخاري ومسلم أن امرأة جاءت إلى النبي**r**فقالت** : ((* *يا رسول الله ذهب الرجال بحديثك – أي سمعوه وتعلموه – فاجعل لنا من نفسك يوماً**نأتي فيه تعلمنا مما علمك الله ، فقال عليه**الصلاة والسلام : اجتمعن يوم كذا وكذا ، فاجتمعن فجاء**r**فعلمهن مما علمه**الله** )) .
**وفي صحيح مسلم : أن أسماء بنت يزيد بن**السكن رضي الله عنها أتت النبي**r**فقالت : يا رسول الله إني رسول من ورائي من جماعة نساء**المسلمين كلهن يقلن بقولي وعلى مثل رأيي ، إن الله بعثك إلى الرجال والنساء فآمنا**بك**واتبعناك ونحن معشر النساء مقصورات**مخدورات قواعد بيوت ، وإن الرجال فُضلوا بالجُمعات وشهود الجنائز والجهاد ، وإذا**خرجوا إلى الجهاد حفظنالهم أموالهم وربينا أولادهم أفنشاركهم في الأجر يا رسول الله**؟ فالتفت رسول الله**r**إلى أصحابه فقال** :* *هل سمعتم مقالة امرأة أحسن سؤالاً عن دينها من هذه ؟**فقالوا : بلى يارسول . فقال رسول الله**r** :* *انصرفي يا أسماء**وأعلمي من وراءك من النساء أن حُسن تبعل إحداكن لزوجها وطلبها لمرضاته واتباعها**لموافقته يعدل كل ما ذكرت )) فانصرفت أسماء وهي تهلل وتكبر استبشاراً بما قال لها**عليه الصلاة والسلام** .
**وهي أو من بايع النبي**r**من نساء الأنصار ،**وكانت حريصة على سماع أحاديث رسول الله**r**وروايتها وسؤاله عما**أشكل عليها** .
**فلقد**خرج الرسول**r**يوماً والنساء في جانب المسجد وفيهن أسماء فقال لهن** : ((* *إياكن وكفران المنعمين ، إياكم وكفران المنعمين** .* *قالت أسماء : وما كفران**المنعمين ؟ قال** :* *لعل إحداكن تطول أيمتها بين أبويها ثم يرزقها الله زوجاً منه**ولداً فتغضب فتكفر** –* *أي تجحد النعمة فتقول** :* *ما رأيت منك خيراً قط** )) (1).
**وبلغ عدد**أحاديثها التي روتها ( 81 ) حديثاً وهي الثالثة بين النساء بعد عائشة وأم سلمة ،**وكانت تسأل عن أمور دينها لا سيما في أمور النساء ، ومن ذلك أنها أتت النبي**r**وعنده**عائشة رضي الله عنها فسألته عن غُسل المحيض فقال : تأخذ إحداكن ماء وسدرتها فتطهر**بها فتحسن الطهور ) (2**) .


(**[1]**)* *رواه أحمد ، والبخاري في الأدب المفرد** .

(**[2]**)* *رواه**البخاري*

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

نساء مجاهدات :
- أم حكيم بنالحارث بن هشام المخزومية : زوجةعكرمة بن أبي جهل ، قتل عنها عكرمة بموقعة أجنادين ، وبعد عدتهاخطبها خالد بن سعيد فتزوجها على أربعمائة دينار ، فلمانزل المسلمون ( مرج الصفر ) أراد خالد أن يعرس بأم حكيم – يدخل بها – فجعلت تقول: لو أخرت الدخول حتى يهزم الله هذه الجموع ، فقال خالد : نفسي تحدثني أن أقتل فيجموعهم ؟ فقالت : فدونك – يعني هيا – فأعرس بها عند القنطرة التي بالصفر وبها سميتقنطرة أم حكيم ، وأولم عليها ، فدعا أصحابه على طعام ، فلما فرغوا من الطعام ، صفتالروم صفوفها صفوفاً خلف صفوف ... وبرز خالد بن سعيد فقاتل فقتل وشدت أم حكيم عليهاثيابها وتبدَّت وأن عليها أثر الخلوق – رائحة العرس – فاقتتل المسلمون والروم أشدالقتال على النهر ، وصبر الفريقان جميعاً ، وأخذت السيوف بعضها بعضاً ، وقتلت أمحكيم يومئذ سبعة بعمود الفسطاط – الخيمة – الذي بات فيه خالد معرساً بها )([1]) .
سبحان الله ! ماهذا الثبات ؟ لا يؤخرهم زواج عن قتال ، ولا قتال عن زواج ، صدقوا ما عاهدوا اللهعليه .
تنبيه هام :-
يستدل بعض المسلمين بخروج المرأة للجهاد أيام النبيrوبعدهبجواز خروج المرأة مطلقاً لكل الأعمال ، ولو أدى ذلك إلى الاختلاط وغيره ، وخروجهاكان استثناءَ وليس أصلاً .
عن سعيد بن عمرو القرشي أن أم كبشة ( امرأة من قضاعة ) قالت : يا رسول الله ائذن لي أن أخرج في جيش كذا وكذا . قال : لا . قالت : يا رسولالله إني لست أريد أن أقاتل ، وإنما أريد أن أداوي الجرحى والمرضى ، وأسقي الماء ،قالr (( لو لا أن تكون سنة ويقال : فلانة خرجت لأذنت لك ، ولكن اجلسي ولا يتحدث الناس أنمحمداً يغزو بامرأة ))(2)
وللجمع بين ذلك يقول ابن حجر : ( يمكن الجمع بين هذاوبين ما تقدم – أي بين إذنهrثم عدم إذنه أن هذا ناسخ لذاك ، يعني قصة أم كبشة ناسخةلذلك كله – لأن قصة أم كبشة كانت عام الفتح سنة ثمانية من الهجرة ، وغيرها كان فيأحد وخيبر سنة ثلاث وسبع من الهجرة على الترتيب ) اهـ .
أم سُليمالأنصارية :
في البخاري عن أنس بن مالكtقال : لما كان يومأحد انهزم الناس عن النبيrقال : ولقد رأيت عائشة بنت أبي بكر وأم سُليم وأنهمالمشمرتان ، أرى خَدم سوقهن ، تنقلان القرب على متونهما ثم تفرغانه في أفواه القوم ،ثم ترجعان فتملآن ثم تجيئان فتفرغانه في أفواه القوم )) .
وعن أنسt : (( أن أم سُليماتخذت خنجراً يوم حنين ، فقال أبو طلحة : يا رسول الله هذه أم سُليم معها خنجراً ! فقالت : يا رسول الله إن دنا مني مشرك بقرت بطنه ))(3)
الله أكبر ما هذه الشجاعة والجرأة .
- أم عطيةرضي اللهعنها تقول : ( غزوت مع رسول اللهrسبع غزوات أخلفهم في رحالهم وأصنع لهم الطعام ) ([4]) .
- صفية بنت عبدالمطلبعمة رسول اللهrوأم الزبير بنالعوام وأخت حمزةyقالت : أنا أولامرأة قتلت رجلاً ، كانت في حصن فمر بهم يهودي فجعل يطيف بالحصن – الذي فيه النساء – تقول : ( فاحتجزت ( أي شدت حزاماً على وسطها ) وأخذت عموداًَ ونزلت فضربته حتىقتلته ) ([5]) .
- أم عمارة نسيبة بنت كعبالمجاهدة الأنصارية :شهدت ليلةالعقبة وأحداً والحديبية ويوم حنين ويوم اليمامة ، وجاهدت وفعلت الأفاعيل وقطعتيدها في الجهاد .
خرجت تسقي ومعها شن , وقاتلت وأبلت بلاء حسناً وجرحت اثني عشر جرحاً ، وكانتتقاتل يومئذ أشد القتال وإنها لحاجزة ثوبها على وسطها .
- أسماء بنت يزيدبن السكن الأنصارية :من المبايعاتالمجاهدات ، روت عن النبيrجملة حديث ، وقتلت بعمود خبائها يوم اليرموك تسعة منالروم .

([1]) الاستيعاب – الإصابة ( 4/243 ) .

([2]) مسند ابن أبي شيبة والطبراني وابن سعد .

]) رواهابن سعد ، وفي السير صحح المحقق إسناده .

([4]) رواه مسلم .

([5]) أخرجه الحاكم ( 4/51 ) ورجاله رجال الصحيح ، والطبرانيوالهيثمي في المجمع ( 6/134 ) .

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

*نساء صابرات** :**
**-* *امرأة من بني**دينار ( السميراء بنت قيس** )* *الصابرة**المجاهدة** :**
**أسلمت وشمخت بإسلامها ، وحين نفر المسملون إلى أحد ،**دفعت ولديها النعمان بن عبد عمرو وسليم بن الحارث للنفرة مع رسول الله**r**وحين جاءها نبأ**مقتلهما ، قالت : إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ، وقالت للرجل الذي بلغها : ما عنهما**سألتك ؟ أخبرني ما فعل رسول الله**r**؟ فقال : خيراً إن شاء الله هو بحمد الله على خير ما**تحبين ، قالت : أرنيه أنظر إليه ، فأشار إليه ، فقالت وقد تهلل وجهها ونسيت مصيبتها**بولديها :؛ كل مصيبة بعدك جلل يا رسول الله – أي هينة** – 
**-* *عفراء بنت عبيرة**بن ثعلبة** :**قال ابن حجر عنها** :* *وعفراء هذه لها خصيصة لا توجد لغيرها ، وهي أنها تزوجت بعد الحارث بن رفاعة البكير**بن ياليل الليثي فولدت له أربعة من الأولاد : إياساً وعاقلاً وخالداً وعامراً وكلهم**شهدوا بدراً ، وكذلك إخوتهم لأمهم بنو الحارث بن رفاعة ثلاثة فانتظم من هذا أنها**امرأة**صحابية لها سبعة أولاد شهدوا كلهم**بدراً مع النبي**r**([1]) .
**ومعروف أن كل من شهد بدراً غفر له ، ما شاء**الله سبعة أولاد من الجنة** .

**نساء حييات** :
**(* *كان**رسول الله**r**أشد حياء من العذراء في خدرها** ) .
**روى أحمد عن**أسماء بنت يزيد بن السكن الأنصارية : كنا فيمن جهز عائشة وزفها .. وزينت أسماء**عائشة لرسول الله**r**ثم جاءت فدعته لجلوتها فجاء فجلس إلى جنبها فأتي بقدح**من لبن فشرب ثم ناولها النبي**r**فخفضت رأسها واستحيت فقالت أسماء : خذي من يد النبي**r**،**فلما نهرتها أسماء أخذت عائشة القدح فشربت شيئاً ، فقال لها النبي**r** :* *أعطي تربك – أي**أصحابك – ... الحديث** ([2]) .
**عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : جاءت فاطمة بنت عتبة بن**ربيعة رضي الله عنها تبايع رسول الله**r**فأخذ عليها : ( ألا**يشركن بالله شيئاً ولا يسرقن ولا يزنين ) قالت عائشة : فوضعت فاطمة بنت عتبة يدها**على رأسها حياء ، فأعجب رسول الله ما رأى منها** ([3]) .
**فمجرد أن سمعت فاطمة نص البيعة ( لا يسرقن ولا يزني** )* *وضعت يدها على رأسها وأخفت وجهها حياء حتى أعجب النبي**r**بما رأى منها** .
**أعظم ما يجمل**المرأة حياؤها ، وإذا فقدت حياءها فقدت أنوثتها وعفتها ، وصارت عرضة لكل خلق سيء** ((* *إن الله تعالى حيي ستير يحب الحياء والستر** )) ([4]) .
**وفي قصة ابنتي شعيب يقول تعالى عنهما** :* *{* *قالتا لا نسقي حتى يصدر الرعاء وأبونا شيخ كبير** }**امتنعت المرأتان عن سقي غنمهما ابتعاداً**عن مخالطة الرجال على البئر وذكرتا أنهما مضطرتان للسقي بسبب كبر عمر الوالد المقعد** .
**وعن عائشة رضي**الله عنها قالت : كنت ألعب بالبنات ( اللُّعب ) فيجيء صواحبي فينقمعن من رسول الله**r** (* *يختبئن خلف الستار ) وكان رسول الله**r**يسربهن إلي** (* *يرسلهن ) فيلعبن معي** ([5]) .



(**[1]**)* *الإصابة ( 4/364** ) .

(**[2]**)* *حسنه الألباني في آداب الزفاف ص ( 92 ) ح (1**) .

(**[3]**)* *أخرجه أحمد والبزار ورجاله رجال الصحيح** .

(**[4]**)* *رواه أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي** .

(**[5]**)* *متفق**عليه** .*

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

*نساء مستجيبات لأمر الله** :
**الاستجابة للحجاب لما نزل فرضه** :**
**{* *يا أيها الذين**آمنوا استجيبوا لله وللرسول إذا دعاكم لما يحييكم** }**.
**عن أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : ( رحم الله**نساء المهاجرات الأول لما أنزل الله**{* *وليضربن**بخمرهن على جيوبهن** }**شققن مروطهن فاختمرن**بها** ) ([1]) .
**وعنها رضي الله عنها كانت تقول : لما أنزلت هذه الآية** :* *{* *وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن** }**أخذن أزرهن فشققنها من قبل الحواشي فاختمرن بها** ([2]) .
**وعن صفية بنت شيبة قالت : بينا نحن عند عائشة قالت ،**فذكرن نساء قريش وفضلهن ، قالت عائشة : إن لنساء قريش لفضلاً ، وإني والله ما رأيت**أفضل من نساء الأنصار أشد تصديقاً لكتاب الله ولا إيماناً بالتنزيل ، لقد أنزلت**سورة النور**{* *وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن**}* *انقلب رجالهن إليهن يتلون عليهن ما أنزل**الله إليهم فيها ، ويتلو الرجل على امرأته وابنته وأخته وعلى كل ذي قرابته ، فما**منهن امرأة إلا قامت إلى مرطها المرحل فاعتجرت به تصديقاً وإيماناً بما أنزل الله**من كتابه ، فأصبحن وراء رسول الله**r**معتجرات كأن على رؤوسهن الغربان** ) ([3]) .
**لما خطب النبي**r**في النساء يوم عيد**قائلاً** : ((* *يا معشر النساء تصدقن فإني رأيتكن أكثر أهل النار** )) .
**كانت الاستجابة**سريعة جداً وفي نفس الموقف فجعلن يتصدقن من حليهن ، ويلقين في ثوب بلال**t**من**أقراطهن وخواتمهن ، وهذا الفعل كان في يوم عيد وفرحة وزينة وتباهي بالحلي**مما يدل على سرعة الاستجابة لله ورسوله** .
**عن حميد بن نافع**عن زينب ابنة أبي سلمة أنها أخبرته قالت : دخلت على أم حبيبة زوج النبي**r**حين**توفي أبوها أبو سفيان بن حرب ، فدعت أم حبيبة بطيب فيه صفرة – خلوق أو غيره – فدهنت**منه جاري ثم مست بعارضيها ثم قالت : والله**مالي بالطيب من حاجة غير أني سمعت رسول الله**r**يقول** : ((* *لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تحد على ميت أكثر من ثلاث ليال**إلا على زوج أربعة أشهر وعشراً** )) .
**قالت زينب : فدخلت على زينب بنت جحش حين توفي أخوها ،**فدعت بطيب فمست منه ثم قال : أما والله**مالي بالطيب من حاجة غير أني سمعت رسول الله**r**يقول**على المنبر** : ((* *لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر** ... )) .
**وعن أبي أسيد**الأنصاري عن أبيه أنه سمع رسول الله**r**يقول وهو خارج من**المسجد فاختلط الرجال مع النساء في الطريق ، فقال رسول الله**r** : ((* *استأخرن**فإنه ليس لكن أن تحققن الطريق ، عليكن بالجدار** .* *حتى أن ثوبهنليتعلق الجدار من**لصوقها به** )) .
**وعن**أنس بن مالك**t**قال : (( خطب النبي**r**على جليبيب امرأة**من الأنصار إلى أبيها فقال : حتى أستأمر**أمها فقال النبي**r** :* *فنعم إذاًَ** .* *فانطلق الرجل إلى امرأته فذكر**ذلك لها ، فقالت : لا ها الله إذا ما وجد رسول الله**r**إلا جليبيباً لقد**منعناها من فلان وفلان ، قال : والجارية في سترها تسمع ، فانطلق الرجل يريد أن يخبر**النبي**r**بذلك فقالت الجارية : أتريدون أن تردوا على النبي**r**أمره إن كان قد**رضيه لكم فانكحوه ، فكأنها جلت عن أبويها ، وقالا : صدقت فذهب أبوها إلى النبي**r**فقال** :* *إن كنت قد رضيته فقد رضيناه**قال** :* *فإني قد رضيت** .* *قال : فزوجها إياه ، ثم فزع أهل المدينة فركب جُليبيب** ([4])* *فوجده قد قتل وحوله ناس من المشركين قد قتلهم ، قال أنس** :* *فلقد رأيتها وإنها لمن أنفق بيت بالمدينة** )) ([5]) .
**وعن بكر بن عبد الله المزني عن المغيرة بن شعبة رضي الله**عنه قال : أتيت النبي**r**فذكرت له امرأة**خطبتها فقال** :* *اذهب فانظر إليها فإنه أجدر أن يؤدم**بينكما** .* *قال : فأتيت امرأة من الأنصار فخطبتها إلى أبويها وأخبرتها بقول رسول**الله**r**فكأنهما كرها ذلك قال : فسمعت ذلك المرأة**وهي في خدرها فقالت : إن كان رسول الله**r**أمرك أن تنظر فانظر**، وإلا فإني أنشدك ، كأنها عظمت ذلك عليه ، قال : فنظرت إليها فتزوجتها فذكر من**موافقتها** ([6]) .

(**[1]**)* *رواه البخاري** .

(**[2]**)* *رواه البخاري** .

(**[3]**)* *أخرجه ابن أبي حاتم ، انظر الفتح ( 8/348** ) .

(**[4]**)* *فقده**النبي**r**في أحد المعارك حيث سأل أصحابه** :* *هل تفقدون أحداً**؟ قالوا : لا . قال** :* *لكني أفقد جليبيباً** .* *قال : فاطلبوه ، فوجدوه إلى جنب سبعة قتلهم ثم قتلوه ،**فقالوا : يا رسول الله ها هو ذا جنب سبعة قتلهم ثم قتلوه ، فأتناه النبي**r**فقال** :* *قتل سبعة ثم قتلوه ! هذا مني وأنا منه** –* *مرتين أو ثلاثة – رواه البخاري** .

(**[5]**)* *أخرجه**أحمد ( 3/136 ) ، وعبد الرزاق برقم ( 10333** ) .

(**[6]**)* *أخرجه أحمد – الصحيحة ( 150 ) رقم ( 96** ) .*

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

*نساء وعلو الهمة** :
**إن الاهتمامات العالية رزق من الله تعالى ،**والله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر ، وقد جاء الإسلام وحوّل اهتمامات الناس الأرضية**الدنيئة السفلى الوضيعة إلى اهتمامات عالية تتعب في مرادها الأجسام** :
**وإذا كانت النفوس**كباراً تعبت في مرادها الأجسام** 
**لو نظرنا أخيتي إلى نساء الأمس لوجدنا أن**المرأة المسلمة كانت رمزاً للقوة والبطولة والعمل الدائب تلك المرأة التي صنعت**الرجال وخرجت الأجيال فكانت الربان الذي يحرك السفينة .. والرئتان اللتان يتنفس بهم**المجتمع** .
**أما**طموحاتها فقد كانت طموحات راقية وهمم عالية فما هي اهتماماتنا اليوم .. وما هي**آمالنا وطموحاتنا ، وسألقي الصور على تلك الاهتمامات العالية** :
**أمنية**غالية** :**
**روى البخاري عن أنس**t**قال : (( دخل رسول**الله**r**على ابنة ملحان – أم حرام – فاتكأ عندها ثم ضحك ، فقالت : لم تضحك يا رسول الله ؟**فقال** :* *ناس من أمتي يركبون البحر الأخضر في سبيل الله مَثَلهم مثل الملوك على**الأسرة** .* *فقالت : يا رسول الله ادع الله أن يجعلني منهم . فقال** :* *اللهم**اجعلها منهم** .* *ثم عاد فضحك ، فقالت له مثل ذلك ، فقال لها مثل ذلك . فقالت** :* *ادع الله أن يجعلني**منهم . قال** :* *أنت من**الأولين ولست من الآخرين** ) .
**قال أنس : فتزوجت عبادة بن الصامت فركب**البحر مع بنت قرظة فلما قفلت ركبت دابتها فوقصت بها فسقطت عنها فماتت** ) .
**-* *اهتمام بضحك النبي**r** .
**-* *اهتمام بالخروج في سبيل الله** .
**-* *تحققت أمنية المجاهدة واستشهدت في فتح قبرص في خلافة**عثمان** .
**السمو إلى الجنة** :**
**روى الإمام أحمد في مسنده** :
**جاء رجل إلى رسول**الله**r**فقال : إن لفلان نخلة ، وأنا أقيم حائطي بها ، فقال له النبي**r** : ((* *أعطه إياها**بنخلة في الجنة** .* *فأبى . قال : فأتاه أبو الدحداح فقال : بعني نخلتك بحائطي ؟**قال : ففعل . فأتى النبي**r**فقال : يا رسول الله ابتعت النخلة بحائطي فاجعلها له**فقد أعطيتكها . فقال الرسول**r** :* *كم من عذق رداح لأبي الدحداح في الجنة** .* *قالها**مراراً. قال**فأتى امرأته فقال : يا أم**الدحداح أخرجي من الحائط ، فقد بعته بنخلة في الجنة ، فقالت : ربح البيع أو كلمة**تشبهها** )) .
**-* *اهتمامات عالية ، تحتاج إلى التضحية**الغالية** .
**-* *يشتري نخلة في الجنة بستمائة نخلة في**الدنيا** .
**-* *المرأة الصالحة تعين زوجها وتعلي همته** .
**اهتمامات سامية ودموع غالية** :**
**روى مسلم من حديث أنس قال قال أبو بكر لعمر** :* *انطلق بنا نزُر أم أيمن كما كان رسول الله**r**يزورها ، فلما دخلا**عليها بكت ، فقالا : ما يبكيك فما عند الله خير لرسوله ؟ قالت** :* *أبكي أن وحي السماء انقطع . فهيجتهما على البكاء فجعلت**تبكي ويبكيان معها** .
**وروى الذهبي عن طارق قال : لما قتل عمر بكت أم أيمن ،**وقالت : اليوم وهى الإسلام ، وبكت حين قبض النبي**r** .
**-* *بكاء حار وعبرات** .
**-* *هموم المرأة**المؤمنة وأحزان الحاضنة الشابة ، بكت على فراق الحبيب ، وجادت بدمع غزير**ورثته قائلة** :*
*ابكيا خير من**رزئناه في الدنيا من خصه بوحي السماء**
**بدموع غزيرة منك حتى يقضي الله فيك خير**القضاء**
**فلقد كان ما**علمت وصولاً ولقد جاء رحمة بالضياء**
**ولقد كان بعد ذلك نوراً وسراجاً يضيء في**الظلماء*
*

**ما أعظم اهتماماتهن** .
**روى البخاري عن أنس**t**قال : أن أم سليم**كانت تبسط للنبي**r**نطعاً فيقيل عندها على ذلك النطع ، قال : فإذا نام**النبي**r**أخذت من عرقه وشعره فجعلته في قارورة ثم جمعته في سُك** ([1])* *وهو نائم ، فلما حضر أنس بن مالك الوفاة أوصى إلى أن**يجعل في حنوطه من ذلك المسك ، قال : فجعل في حنوطه** .
**وروى ابن سعد بسند صحيح عن ثابت عن أنس** : (* *أن النبي**r**لما حلق شعره بمنى أخذ أبو طلحة شعره فأتى به أم سليم**فجعلته في سكها** ) .
**وفي رواية مسلم : ( دخل علينا النبي**r**فقال عندنا**فعرقوجاءت أمي بقارورة تسلت العرق فيها فاستيقظ فقال** :* *يا أم سليم ما هذا الذي**تصنعين ؟**قالت : هذا عرقك نجعله في طيبنا وهو من أطيب الطيب** ) .
**وفي رواية** : (* *نرجو بركته لصبياننا** ) .
**-* *طيب نبوي مبارك**لا شرقي ولا غربي** .
**-* *اهتمام عظيم واغتنام للفرصة** .
**موفقة بنت موفق** :**
**جاء في السير للذهبي عن سُعدى المرّية زوجة طلحة بن عبيد**الله قالت : دخلت على طلحة وهو خاثر** ([2])* *فقلت : مالك ؟ لعل رابك من أهلك شيء ؟ قال : لا والله**ونعم حليلة المسلم أنت ، ولكن مال عندي قد غمني ، فقلت : ما يغمك ؟ عليك بقومك** !* *قال : يا غلام ادع لي قومي فقسمه فيهم ، فسألت الخازن : كم أعطى ؟ قال : أربعمائة**ألف** .
**وفي رواية**قال لها** : (* *إنك موفقة بنت موفق** ) .
**-* *الله أكبر كثرة**المال غمته ، وإنفاقه أراحه** .
**-* *زوجة تحث زوجها**على النفقة في سبيل الله** .
**-* *وهي عون له على**طاعة ربه** .
**أم ورقة الأنصارية** :**
**عن أم ورقة أنها قالت : يا رسول الله لو**أذنت لي فغزوت معكم ، فمرضت مريضكم ، وداويت جريحكم – وذلك في غزوة بدر – فلعل الله**أن يرزقني الشهادة ، قال** :* *يا أم ورقة أقعدي في بيتك فإن الله سيهدي إليك شهادة**في بيتك** .* *وكان رسول الله**r**يزورها في بيتها ، وجعل لها مؤذناً يؤذن لها وأمرها أن**تؤم أهل دارها ، وكان لها غلام وجارية قد دَّبرتهما ( لخدمتها ) فقاما إليها**فقتلاها ، فلما أصبح عمر قال : والله ما سمعت قراءة خالتي أم ورقة البارحة ، فدخل**الدار فلم ير شيئاً ، فدخل البيت ( المكان الذي تبيت فيه ) فإذا هي ملفوفة في قطيفة**في جانب البيت ، فقال : صدق الله ورسوله ، ثم صعد المنبر فذكر الخبر ، وقال : عليّ**بهما ، فأتي بهما فسألهما فأقرا أنهما قتلاها ، فأمر بهما فصلبا فكانا أول مصلوبين**في المدينة** ([3]) .

(**[1]**)* *السُّك : الطيب** .

(**[2]**)* *ثقيل النفس غير النشط** .

(**[3]**)* *رواه أبو داود وابن السكن صححه الألباني** .*

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

*نساء مهاجرات** :*
*الهجرة انتقال من دار الكفر إلى دار**الإسلام فراراً بالدين ، وترك الشهوات والملذات ، وهجر للأهل والأحباب ، وفي سبيل* *الله يهون كل شيء ، فإذا خالط الإيمان القلوب يبذل المؤمن كل غالي ونفيس** .*
*المهاجرة الشابة** :*
*أم كلثوم بنت عقبة بن أبي معيط ، من المهاجرات أسلمت* *بمكة وبايعت ، ولم يتهيأ لها هجرة إلا في سنة سبع ، وكان خروجها زمن صلح الحديبية ،**فخرج في أثرها أخواها : الوليد وعمارة فما زالا حتى قدما المدينة فقالا : يا محمد ف**لنا بشرطنا . فقالت : أتردني يا رسول الله إلى الكفار يفتنوني عن ديني ، ولا صبر لي**، وحال النساء في الضعف ما قد علمت ؟ فأنزل الله تعالى** :* *{* *إذا جاءكم المؤمنات مهاجرات فامتحنوهن** }**، فكان يقول : آلله ما أخرجكن إلا حب**الله ورسوله والإسلام ، إما خرجتن لزوج ولا مال ؟ فإذا قلن ذلك لم يرجعهن إلى**الكفار** .*
*ولم يكن* *لأم كلثوم بمكة زوج فتزوجها زيد بن حارثة ، ثم طلقها فتزوجها عبد الرحمن بن عوف* *فولدت له إبراهيم وحميداً ، فلما توفي عنها تزوجها عمرو بن العاص فتوفيت عنده** .*
*-* *ابنة سيد من سادات قريش وممن يخطط لقتل محمد ، يخرج الله* *من صلبه من تعبد الله وتهاجر في سبيله** .*
*-* *ابنة العشرين تفر**بدينها ، وتهاجر إلى الله تاركة وراءها الهناء وبحبوحة العيش** .*
*-* *أنزل الله من فوق سبع سموات فيها قرآناً يتلى فما هذه* *الكرامة ؟ وما هذه الدرجة التي رقت إليها ؟*
*أم سلمة هند**بنت أبي أمية ( أم المؤمنين** ) :*
*السيدة المحجبة الطاهرة ، دخل بها النبي**r**وكانت من أجمل* *النساء ، وأشرفهن نسباًَ** .*
*أم سلمة كانت من السابقين إلى الإسلام هي وزوجها عبد**الله المخزومي ، فتعرضا لإيذاء قريش فاحتملا وصبرا ثم هاجرا إلى الحبشة بإذن الرسول**r**وهناك* *ولد لهم مولود  أسمياه ( سلمة ) وعندما أشاع الكفار أن قريش أسلمت جاء المهاجرون* *فوجدا أن الأمر كذب ، فدخلا في جوار أبي طالب عم النبي**r**، وعندما أمر النبي**r* *أصحابه بالهجرة إلى المدينة ، استعد أبو سلمة للهجرة معه زوجته وابنه ، وعند مشارف * *مكة لحق به بعض بني المغيرة أهل أم سلمة ، وقالوا له : هذه نفسك غلبتنا عليها ،**أرأيت صاحبتنا هذه علام نتركك تسير بها في البلاد ؟ ثم أخذوها ورودها معهم ومعها**وليدها الصغير ، فغضب أهل زوجها من هذا الصنيع فأرادوا أخذ الولد ، وكان بينهما**تجاذب أدى إلى خلع يد الطفل ثم أخذوا ولدها** .*
*ومضت الأيام والحزن يعتصر قلبها والهم يكاد* *يقتلها فرآها أحد أبناء عمومتها ورق لحالها ، وأخذ يشفع لها عند أهلها ، أن يأذنوا* *لها بالذهاب إلى زوجها فأذنوا لها ، ورد إليها أهل زوجها ابنها فجهزت نفسها وأعدت* *راحلتها لتهاجر وهاجرت وحيدة لأن الكل قد هاجر ، وليس بمكة أحد ، ولقيها عثمان بن* *طلحة – وكان ما زال مشركاً – وسألها إلى أين يا بنت أبي أمية ؟ فقالت : أريد أن* *ألحق بزوجي في المدينة . فقال : هل معكِ أحد ؟ فقالت : معي الله . فانطلق معها يأخذ* *بخطام بعيرها ، فكان أميناً شهماً كريماً عاملها بالإحسان والرفق إلى أن أوصلها إلى* *زوجها** .*
*وعاشت أم**سلمة مع زوجها في سعادة بالغة حتى أنها قالت له يوماً : بلغني أنه ليس امرأة يموت* *زوجها وهو من أهل الجنة ثم لم تزوج إلا جمع الله بينهما في الجنة ، فتعال أعاهدك* *ألا تزوج بعدي ولا أتزوج بعدك . قال : أتطيعينني ؟ قالت : نعم . قال : إذا متُ* *تزوجي ، اللهم ارزق أم سلمة بعدي رجلاً خيراً مني ، لا يحزنها ولا يؤذيها . فلما* *مات قالت : من خير من أبي سلمة ، فما لبثت أن أرسل إليها رسول الله**r* *فخطبها فقالت : يا**رسول الله إني امرأة مسنة ، وأم عيال ، وعندي غيرة ، فقال لها : أما إنك أم عيال* *فأن كلهم على الله ورسوله ، وأما إنك شديدة الغيرة فإني أدعو الله أن يذهب عنك* *غيرتك . ثم تزوجها رسول الله**r**، وحين تزوجها قالت عائشة : لما تزوج رسول الله أم سلمة* *حزنت حزناً شديداً لما ذكر لنا من جمالها ، فتلطفت حتى رأيتها فوجدتها والله أضعاف* *ما وصفت به ، فذكرت ذلك لحفصة فقالت : لا والله إن هذه إلا الغيرة ، ثم رأيتها بعد* *فكانت كما قالت حفصة** .*
*قال المطلب بن عبد الله بن حنطب : دخلت أيم العرب على سيد المسلمين أول* *العشاء عروساً وقامت آخر الليل تطحن الشعير بالرحى** .*
*وكانت رضي الله عنها حصيفة الرأي ، رزينة* *العقل ، أشارت على النبي**r**في صلح الحديبية فأحسنت** .*
*-* *أيم* *العرب من أجمل النساء وأشرفهن نسباً** .*
*-* *أول ظعينة هاجرت* *إلى المدينة** .*
*-* *في أول الليل عروساً وفي آخره تطحن وتعجن** .*
*-* *حصيفة الرأي رزينة العقل ، مستشارة رسول الله**r**في* *الحديبية** .*
*هذه* *ومضات سريعة في شخصيتها رضي الله عنها لا توفيها حقها** .*
*المهاجرة**الصابرة الثابتة على دينها** :*
*أم حبيبة رملة بنت أبي سفيان صخر بن حرب**رضي الله عنها** .*
*تزوجها عبيد الله بن جحش فأسلمت معه وهاجرت إلى الحبشة ،**فتنصر هناك ، واعتصمت هي بدينها ، وقضت أيامها في دار الهجرة بين عذابين : عذاب* *الغربة ، وعذاب الترمل . ولكنها بإيمانها الذي سكن جوارحها فأضاءها استطاعت أن تصمد* *في وجه المحنة بكل صبر وعزيمة ، إلى أن جاءها الفرج وخطبها رسول الله**r**من النجاشي ملك* *الحبشة ، فزوجها إياه ومهرها أربعة آلاف درهم ، وبعث بها مع شرحبيل بن حسنة وجهازها* *كله من عند النجاشي** .*
*ومن مواقفها الرائعة** :* 
*ما ذكره ابن سعد في طبقاته : أنه لما قدم أبو سفيان* *المدينة جاء يكلم رسول الله في أن يزيد في الهدنة فلم يقبل عليه الصلاة والسلام ،**فقام فدخل على ابنته أم حبيبة فلما ذهب ليجلس على فراش النبي**r**طوته دونه فقال** :* *يا بنية أرغبت بهذا الفراش عني ، أم بي عنه ؟ قالت : بل هو فراش رسول الله وأنت* *امرؤ نجس مشرك . فقال : يا بنية لقد أصابك بعدي شر وخرج من عندها** .*
*وهذه صورة من صور**الولاء والبراء** .*
*-* *مؤمنة قانتة مهاجرة صابرة ثابتة على دينها** .*
*-* *في بلد الغربة ودار الهجرة تنصر زوجها ومات فثبتت على* *دينها وترملت*
*-* *الولاء لله ورسوله ، والبراء عن الشرك* *وأهله** .*
*-* *ليس* *في أزواج النبي**r**من هي أقرب نسباً* *إليه منها ، ولا في نسائه من هي أكثر صداقاً منها ، ولا من تزوج بها وهي نائية* *الدار أبعد منها** .*

*رقية بنت رسول الله**r** :*
*هاجرت* *الهجرتين** .*
*-* *أول* *من هاجر إلى الله هي وزوجها ، تزوجها عتبة بن أبي لهب قبل الهجرة فلما أنزلت**{* *تبت يدا أبي لهب وتب** }**قال أبوه : رأسي من رأسك حرام إن لم تطلق ابنته ،**ففارقها قبل الدخول ، ثم تزوجها عثمان بن عفان**t**وهاجرت معه إلى* *الحبشة ثم إلى المدينة ، ومرضت قبيل بدر فخلف النبي**r**عليها عثمان ، ثم* *توفيت ورسول الله ببدر** .*

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

نساء متحجبات :
الحجاب عبادة .. وعفة .. وطهارة .. وستر 
الحجاب يحجبك عن النار .. وعن عيون الذئاب .
الحجاب وقاية وحماية ...
قال الله تعالى : { يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك وبناتك ونساء المؤمنين يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن ذلك أدنى أن يعرفن فلا يؤذين وكان الله غفوراً رحيماً }قال السيوطي رحمه الله تعالى : ( هذه آية الحجاب في حق سائر النساء ففيها وجوب ستر الوجه عليهن ) 
قالت أم سلمة رضي الله عنها : (( لما نزلت هذه الآية { يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن } خرج نساء الأنصار كأن على رؤوسهن الغربان من السكينة وعليهن أكسية سود يلبسنها )) .
وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : (( رحم الله تعالى نساء الأنصار لما نزلت { يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك وبناتك } شققن مُروطهن فاعتجرن بها ، فصلين خلف رسول الله r كأنما على رؤوسهن الغربان )) وفي رواية البخاري : (( شققن مروطهن فاختمرن بها )) .
الاعتجار هو الاختمار . اختمرن : غطين وجوههن .
امرأة من أهل الجنة :
عن عطاء بن رباح قال : قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : ألا أريك امرأة من أهل الجنة ؟ قلت : بلى . قال : هذه المرأة السوداء ، أتت النبي r فقالت إني أصرع ، وإني أتكشف فادع الله لي . قال : إن شئت صبرت ولك الجنة ، وإن شئت دعوت الله أن يعافيك . فقالت : أصبر ، وإني أتكشف فادع الله ألا أتكشف فدعا لها .
هذه المرأة السوداء الصابرة المحتسبة أفزعها انكشافها أكثر مما أفزعها الصرع والجن فصبرت على الصرع ، ولم تصبر على أن تتكشف .
أم سلمة وحرصها على الحجاب :
عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله r : (( من جرَّ ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة فقالت أم سلمة : فكيف يصنع النساء بذيولهن ؟ قال : يرخين شبراً . فقالت : إذاً تنكشف أقدامهن . قال : يرخينه ذراعاً لا يزدن عليه )) .
دل الحديث على أن المرأة كلها عورة في حق الأجنبي منها بدليل أمره r بستر القدمين . 
نساء مربيات :
الأطفال كالنبتة الصغيرة تحتاج إلى رعاية تامة من ماء وهواء وشمس حتى تكبر وتشتد والأطفال بحاجة إلى متابعة وتوجيه في هذه المرحلة حتى إذا اشتد عودهم وصاروا كباراً كانوا على خير بإذن الله تعالى أما إذا نشأوا مهملين فيصعب عند الكبر توجيههم وإصلاحهم .
وفيما يلي أذكر نماذج لأمهات قرب أبناءهن :
أم سليم المربية الفاضلة :
روى ابن سعد عن إسحاق بن عبد الله عن جدته أم سليم أنها آمنت برسول الله r قالت : فجاء أبو أنس وكان غائباً ، فقال : أصبوت ؟ فقالت : ما صبوت ، ولكني آمنت . وجعلت تلقن أنساً : قل لا إله إلا الله قل أشهد أن محمداً رسول الله ففعل ، فيقول لها أبوه : لا تفسدي علي ابني ، فتقول : إني لا أفسده ، وكانت تقول : لا جرم لا أفطم أنساً حتى يدع الثدي ، ولا أتزوج حتى يأمرني أنس . وفي رواية : حتى يبلغ أنس ويجلس في المجالس . وهذا من عنايتها بولدها بعد فقد زوجها .
قال أنس : جزى الله أمي عني خيراً فقد أحسنت ولايتي . أي تربيتي فهي ولية أمره .
أم الإمام أحمد بن حنبل :
يقول الإمام أحمد عن نفسه : ( كنا نعيش في بغداد ، وكان والدي قد توفي وكنت أعيش مع أمي ، فإذا كان قبل الفجر أيقظتني وسخنت لي الماء ثم توضأت – وكان عمره آنذاك عشر سنين – يقول : وجلسنا نصلي حتى يؤذن الفجر – هو وأمه رحمهما الله – وعند الأذان تصحبه أمه إلى المسجد وتنتظره حتى تنتهي الصلاة لأن الأسواق حينئذ مظلمة ، وقد تكون فيها السباع والهوام ثم يعودان إلى البيت ، وعندما كبر أرسلته أمه لطلب العلم .
قال أحد العلماء : إن لأم الإمام أحمد مثل ما لابنها لأنها هي التي دلته على الخير .
- أم فاضلة وتربية جادة .
- تعويد على الصلاة منذ الصغر ، ثم علماً نافعاً .
- إمام الحنابلة ، تربية امرأة .
أم سفيان الثوري :
قالت أم سفيان لابنها وهو طالب يطلب العلم في أول أمره : ( يا بني أطلب العلم وأنا أكفيك بمغزلي ) تريد ألا تحوجه إلى العمل ليترك العلم وطلبه .
( يا بني إذا كتبت عشرة أحرف انظر هل ترى في نفسك زيادة – تريد زيادة نور وخشية – فإن لم تر زيادة فاعلم أنه لا ينفعك ) .
فهذه أم سفيان عالم مكة ، وأمير المؤمنين في الحديث رأت أن ثمرة العلم هي وجود نور في القلب يكسب النفس خشية ، فإن وجدت الخشية كان العلم نافعاً ، وكانت تغزل وتصنع لتفرغ ولدها لطلب العلم .
- بذل وتضحية وحث على طلب العلم .
- نصائح غالية ، وكلمات تسطر بماء الذهب .
أسماء بنت أبي بكر مربية الأطفال :
دخل عبد الله بن الزبير على أمه يستشيرها في أمر صراعه مع الخليفة عبد الملك بن مروان وكان ابن الزبير رجلاًَ مسناً ، ولكن أراد أن يستلهم رأيها ، فقالت له في حكمة بالغة :
( إن كنت تعلم أنك على حق تدعو إليه فامض إليه ، وإن كنت أردت الدنيا فبئس العبد أنت ، أهلكت نفسك ومن معك ، وإن قلت إني كنت على حق فلما وهن أصحابي ضعفت نيتي فليس هذا فعل الأحرار ولا من فيه خير ، كم خلودك في الدنيا القتل أحسن ما يقع بك يا ابن الزبير ، والله لضربة بالسيف في عز ، أحب إلي من ضربة بالسوط في ذل ) .
فقال : أخاف إن قتلت أن يمثّل بي وأصلب . فقالت أسماء قولتها المشهورة : ( إن الشاة لا يضرها السلخ بعد الذبح ) .
- مربية الأبطال ، وصانعة الشجعان .
- حسن مشورة ، وصواب رأي وصبر وثبات .
أم الإمام البخاري :
أخرج اللالكائي في شرح السنة في باب كرامات الأولياء : أن محمد بن إسماعيل ذهبت عيناه في صغره فرأت والدته الخليل إبراهيم في المنام فقال لها : يا هذه قد رد الله على ابنك بصره بكثرة دعائك . قال : فأصبح وقد رد الله عليه بصره ([1]) .
- الرؤى مبشرة أو محذرة .
- الرؤى لا يترتب عليها حلال أو حرام أو تشريع .
- الرؤى لا يترتب عليها شيء ولا حكم .
إن الله لم يكلف عباده بشيء مما يقع لهم في منامهم لأن النائم ليس من أهل التكليف ، فلا يعمل بشيء يراه في منامه .
قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله : ( أما اعتماد المنامات في إثبات كون فلان هو المهدي فهو مخالف للأدلة الشرعية ولإجماع العلماء لأن المرائي مهما كثرت لا يجوز الاعتماد عليها في خلاف ما ثبت به الشرع ولا يجوز لأحد أن يعتمد شيئاً من الأحلام في مخالفة شرعه عليه السلام .


([1]) ذكره ابن حجر في فتح الباري . 
نساء متطوعات :
العمل التطوعي من أفضل الأعمال والقربات التي ينبغي أن يسعى العبد إلى تحصيلها ، لأن فيه سعادة الدنيا والآخرة ، وفلاح العبد في الدارين .
- العمل التطوعي تعاون وتجاوب وتكامل .
- العمل التطوعي بذل وعطاء وإخلاص وتفان .
- العمل التطوعي حياة للروح وراحة للنفس .
فيه تطيب القلوب وتزكو النفوس وتسمو الروح إلى المعالي ..
التطوع بذل مالي أو عيني أو فكري يقدمه المسلم عن رضا وقناعة بدافع من دينه بدون مقابل . العمل التطوعي يورث محبة ورضا الله تعالى للعبد . ويحصل به على الأجور الكثيرة والحسنات في الدنيا .
رائدات العمل التطوعي :
صفة النساء : وهي سقيفة خاصة بالنساء في المسجد النبوي ، وكانت تجتمع فيه مجموعة من النساء قد تخاللن وتآخين وتعاهدن فيما بينهن على القيام ببعض أعمال البر المفيدة النافعة ، ومنه النواحي التعليمية حيث طلبن من الرسول r أن يخصص لهن يوماً لتعليمهن دينهن . وهذا يفيد مشروعية عمل المرأة الجماعي لأهداف ومصالح شرعية لقوله r للنساء عند طلبهن يوماً خاصاً لهن قال : ( اجتمعن في يوم كذا وكذا ) وكان للنساء مندوبة تتحدث باسمهن وهي أسماء بنت يزيد .
دار رملة بنت الحارث الأنصارية :
وهذه الدار تبرعت بها الصحابية رملة بنت الحارث وهي من المبايعات الأوائل وهذه الدار صارت داراً مخصصة للضيافة لاستقبال ضيوف الدولة الإسلامية وكانت تتسع لحوالي (400) فرداً .

رفيدة الأسلمية رائدة العمل التطوعي :
رفيدة بنت كعب الأسلمية كانت ممن لهن علم في الطب في زمانها ، وكانت قد حبست نفسها على من فيه ضيعة من المسلمين .
وكان لها خيمة تشرف فيها على تطبيب المسلمين وعدها المؤرخون أول مستشفى في الإسلام .
ذكر ابن إسحاق قال : كان رسول الله r قد جعل سعد بن معاذ في خيمة لامرأة من أسلم يقال لها رفيدة في مسجده كانت تداوي الجرحى وتحتسب لنفسها على خدمة من كانت به ضيعة من المسلمين ، وكان رسول الله r قد قال لقومه حين أصابه السهم بالخندق : ( اجعلوه في بيت رفيدة حتى أعوده من قريب ) ([1]) .
أسماء بنت يزيد بن السكن :
خرجت في معركة اليرموك تسقي الظمأى وتداوي الجرحى فلما جدّ جدُّ المسلمين أخذت عمود خيمتها وانغمرت في الصفوف تضرب حتى صرعت تسعة من الروم وهي لا زالت عروساً صحبها زوجها معه .
النشاط المهني :
كانت النساء المسلمات يقمن بنشاط متنوع يسهمن من خلاله في تمويل الأعمال الاجتماعية ويقضين الوقت في أمر نافع للمجتمع المسلم واستغلال طاقات المرأة المسلمة وتوظيفها ، ومن أوجه هذا النشاط :
أ- الغزل : وهو تجهيز المادة الأولية من الخيوط من الصوف أو الشعر لتستعمل في إنتاج الملابس أو الأغطية وكانت عملية الغزل تتم في البيوت وفي المسجد وأحياناً في أرض المعركة لتجهيز المجاهدين بالحبال .
وكانت أم عمارة تعد عصائب علقتها في وسطها أعدتها لإسعاف الجرحى وربط جروحهم .
ب- دبغ الجلود وتصنيعها : وهي صناعة مهمة اهتمت بها الصحابيات لاستعمالها فراشاً في البيت أو تصنيعها أحذية أو أوعية لحفظ الأكل أو أسقية لحفظ الماء والسمن .
وكان كثير من الصحابيات يصنعن ذلك ويتصدقن به إسهاماً في خدمة المجتمع المسلم .
وكانت زينب بنت جحش صناع اليدين فكانت تدبغ وتتصدق بعد تصنيع الجلود ودبغها .
وكانت سودة بنت زمعة وهي أكبر زوجات النبي r سناً قد تنازلت لعائشة رضي الله عنها عن ليلتها وتوجهت للعبادة والإنفاق في سبيل الله فكانت بارعة في الدباغة وخاصة دباغة الجلود الطائفية ، ويبدو أنها كانت جلود متميزة تحتاج إلى خبرة في طريقة دبغها فبرعت في ذلك سودة رضي الله عنها .
ج- خرز الجلود :
وبرعت به زينب بنت جحش أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها حيث كانت تصنع الجلود بخياطتها خرزاً فتصنع الوسائد أو الأفرشة .
د- الإنشاد في الأفراح :
كان الصحابيات يذهبن إلى الأعراس وينشدن ويضربن بالدف واشتهر بذلك بعض الصحابيات ومنهن : أرنب المدنية – حمامة من جواري الأنصار – سيرين جارية حسان بن ثابت – الفريعة بنت معوذ .
والغناء المنسوب إليهن ليس هو الغناء كمهنة وإنما كن ينشدن في الأعراس تطوعاً .
هـ- الصدقات :
كانت الصدقات باباً واسعاً لتمويل كثير من أعمال الخير لخدمة المجتمع ومنها الإنفاق على الضيوف كما فعلت الصحابية الجليلة :
أم شريك الأنصارية ووصفتها فاطمة بنت قيس بقولها : ( امرأة غنية من الأنصار عظيمة النفقة في سبيل الله ينزل عليها الضيفان ) ([2]) .
السيدة عائشة فقد ضربت المثل في النفقة فكانت تنفق الكم من المال في سبيل الله وتنسى نفسها .
زينب بنت جحش أم المساكين وصفها رسول الله r بطول اليد لبذلها الصدقات والزكوات .
و- الأوقاف :
وهي من الموارد التي أسهمت المرأة المسلمة فيها والوقف له آثار عظيمة في المجتمع الإسلامي ومن ذلك الوقف الخيري وهو ما جعل ريعه على جهة معينة كإقامة المؤسسات ذات النفع العام ، كالمدارس والجامعات والمستشفيات ودور الأيتام ودور العجزة ، ومن ذلك :
- وقف رملة بنت الحارث .
- أوقاف زبيدة زوجة هارون الرشيد : التي لا تزال معالم أوقافها في طريق الحج من العراق إلى المدينة وعين زبيدة مكة لسقاية الحجيج .
قال ابن الجوزي : إنها سقت أهل مكة الماء بعد أن كانت الراوية عندهم بدينار وإنها أسالت الماء عشرة أميال بحط الجبال ونحوت الصخر حتى غلغلته من الحل إلى الحرم ، وعملت عقبة البستان فقال لها وكليها : يلزمك نفقة كثيرة ، فقالت : اعملها ولو كانت ضربة فأس بدينار.
حفصة أول مشرفة على الأوقاف :
ولاها عمر هذه المهمة بعد وفاته ، وكتب وصيته : ( هذا ما وصى به عبد الله عمر أم المؤمنين إن حدث به حدث الموت أن تمغاً وصرمة بن الأكوع والعبد الذي فيه والمائة سهم التي بخيبر ورقيقه الذي فيه والمائة التي أطعمه محمد r بالوادي تليه حفصة ما عاشت ثم توليه ذا الرأي من أهلها ألا يباع ولا يشترى ينفقه حيث يرى من السائل والمحروم وذوي القربى ، ولا حرج عليه إن أكل أو آكل واشترى رقيقاً منه ) .
________________________
([1]) صححه ابن حجر .
([2]) رواه مسلم .

----------


## سيدة ريفية

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا النقل المميز يا مميزة ..
ثم إني هنا ...أسمع وأعي وأتعظ ..فطوبى لمن وعظ

----------


## الروميصاء السلفية

موضوع بحق رااااااائع...
يستحق التثبيت لتعم الفائدة وليبقى أمامنا دائما....
بوركت أختي لهذا النقل المميز..........

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

حياكن المولى أخواتي الحبيبات :
 الغالية حورية  الجزائرية والغالية الروميصاء السلفية بارك الله لكن  ووفقكن لكل ما فيه خير  في الدارين  وطوبى لمن صحت له خطوة في سبيل الله ...
 وأرجو من المشرفين الأفاضل تثبيت هذا الموضوع كي تعم الفائدة  على أخواتنا الحبيبات  الغاليات

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

موضوع يستحق القراءة بعناية 

قرأت بعضه ولي عودة بإذن الله

ورفعته ليستفيد الجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## أم أروى المكية

يرفع للفائدة .

----------


## أمة الحليم

جزاكن الله خير الجزاء

----------

